# Autosleeper warranty service - very good



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Last week I noticed a couple of hairline cracks in the fibreglass roof section above the drivers door. I rang AS who directed me to the warranty manager he asked for photos of the cracks which I emailed. Within an hour I recieved an email advising me to contact the service dept to arrange for the work to be done. I spoke to Charles Trevelyan and was booked in the first week in June for the work to be done. All most helpful and reasuring, well done Autosleepers! This is the kind of experience which encourages repeat buying.

Graham


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I concur


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Been there got the T shirt.
Charles Trevelyan is an excellent person to deal with.

>>>See Here<<<


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

DavidRon said:


> Been there got the T shirt.
> Charles Trevelyan is an excellent person to deal with.
> 
> >>>See Here<<<


Yes they all deserve a big thankyou including Trevor, Barbara and Pat.

Graham


----------

